# Irish family wanting to emigrate to dubai



## irishfamabroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi. My husband is a snr quantity surveyor and we are hoping to get sponsored and move over to dubai this time nxt year. Can anyone advise how we would start the process. Are things still good in construction industry? What salary could he expect. We will have 6 month old baby by then and 13 year old daughter. Has anyone any advices on schools. Would appreciate any advice. Finding it difficult to know where to begin!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Basically he needs to get a job first then his employer will sponsor him for a residency visa. Once he has this your husband can then sponsor you and the children. Things are not good in the construction industry but not impossible. Don't know what salary he can expect. Check out the stickys at the top of the page. Approach the recruitment agencies. Budget dhs.45,000 ++ a year for school fees per child. Make sure you get medical insurance for the whole family on the package. Lots of options for schools, again check out the stickies. All the schools have websites. Dubai British School is popular but there are many more options. There is a good book called Dubai Explorer you can order from Amazon that has lots of useful info. Dubizzle.com is good for property rentals.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*Moving to Dubai.*



irishfamabroad said:


> Hi. My husband is a snr quantity surveyor and we are hoping to get sponsored and move over to dubai this time nxt year. Can anyone advise how we would start the process. Are things still good in construction industry? What salary could he expect. We will have 6 month old baby by then and 13 year old daughter. Has anyone any advices on schools. Would appreciate any advice. Finding it difficult to know where to begin!


Hello there.
Though I am not in the construction business, my job is construction related.
I would strongly recommend that your husband tries Doha Qatar first.
There is a boom in construction there now, similiar to Dubai 5 years ago. 
As you may know Qatar have the World -Cup in 2012, so there are lots of new projects.
I know a lot of fellah's here, that are waiting for their contract's to end so they can go over, as there is little or no construction here now.
Doha is a smaller version of Dubai, housing costs are a little high, and schooling also, but that would have to be considered if your husband is offered a position.

Try KEO for a start they have a couple of Irish fellahs on staff, if you have a daughter 13 it sounds like your husband has a few years under his belt as a QS.
Which is a major plus.
'Hope this helps. 

I am afraid I cannot help you with contacts, but I have lived there for a number of years, and I can tell you it beats sitting at home witing for the phone to ring.


----------



## irishfamabroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Tanx for your response red mac. This is food for thought. I shudda said though that we plan on basing ourselves in Dubai but he would hope to work in Abu dhabi... We are told there is still building here is that correct?


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

irishfamabroad said:


> Tanx for your response red mac. This is food for thought. I shudda said though that we plan on basing ourselves in Dubai but he would hope to work in Abu dhabi... We are told there is still building here is that correct?


Yes there are on-going projects there. Does your husband have contacts there ?
I don't want to give too definite an answer as I really don't know the QS situation.
But I know a lot of fellah's who are Civil engs. QS's , etc. and it does appear to be drying up there too.

Ideally I guess you want to live in Dubai,and AbuDhabi is roughly an hour and a half away. Lots of people commute each day, though it makes a long day.
Someone may have a different view to me , but for a secure three-four year contract I would not dismiss Doha. It is a nice and up-and -coming place , and there is work for the next ten years.

Sorry I can't be more optimistic, but that's really how I see it.
Anyway good luck to you, I hope you are successful.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Completely agree with Redmac. I'm a chartered QS and work in Abu Dhabi - the market is dry and Abu Dhabi is starting to head down the same road that Dubai did in 2008. There are still positions available but they are few and far in between and not necessarily secure. Additionally, most positions now have the added extra line - MUST have local experience - which effectively rules out almost everyone who has not worked in the UAE or ME before. Even the big Government-backed developers have scaled back their Projects and they are the only ones who can offer contractors and consultants new contracts/ work at the mo.

Qatar is the place to be in the Middle East right now.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry, I have to disagree.

Doha, still, is not anywhere like Dubai. I have just come back after doing another stint there, and to be honest, I wouldn't take my teenage daughters there.

Put simply, there isn't enough to do there. School places are at a premium (due to the small number of schools), Doha on average is about 20% more expensive than Dubai.

This boom of work that I keep hearing about, well, construction companies are actually releasing people (I have mates still in Qatar, so I know this is the case).

Companies like Keo, Parsons etc are recruiting, as are Mercury Engineering & ICP Gulf (both Irish companies), but these are for projects not world cup related.

Seriously, I hope the boom does happen, as if it does, my family will go back to the UK and I will go to Qatar.


----------

